# How do you deal with xmas?



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi all,

I was just wondering how people keep up there diet over the Christmas period?

I'm trying to lose body fat but am worried as I have a lot of dinners and days out coming up (starting tomorrow!!) and know my diet will suffer and really dont want to get stuck in the "start in January" thought.

On days where i'm at work or home with no plans I plan keeping to my diet and eating clean.

Also, I will be keeping my workouts going and have actually changed them so i'm doing more resistant training rather than cardio so that my muscles are depleted as much as possible to compensate for the extra carbs that i'll be eating- is this a good idea?

Do you think this sounds okay for holding off fat gain?

Thanks x


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Dieting now?? :confused1:

Tis the season to be bulking..


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

Diet continues until christmas day, then i will eat what i want when i want.(will also use dnp the night before :lol: ) then i will continue diet as per usaul.

have some will power people jeeez.


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

Cliff said:


> Dieting now?? :confused1:
> 
> Tis the season to be bulking..


not when you a women lol, who wants to see a bulky women pmsl.

should be cutting and then lean lean lean bulk


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Christmas Day and Boxing evening I will be off plan, apart from that I will be sticking to my diet. I know what I am like and if I dont stick to it then it will be the slippery slope to bad habits!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Its CHRISTMAS !!

Enjoy yourself !!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Would always have at least Xmas day off, just got to!!!

I'm a mediocre BBer, so just not worth missing out on - besides some of the refeeds I have while dieting... even if I was prepping I could just class it as one of those :lol:


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Its CHRISTMAS !!
> 
> Enjoy yourself !!!


I will do but I dont wanna undo the hard work and the results I intend to have achieved by Christmas - I do however have some Terrys Chocolate Orange Segsations for my cheat treat around the festive period :thumbup1:


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

It's only one day Gemma. Don't go crazy, allow yourself to 'taste' (i.e. small portions) don't binge (as most dieters do around this period) and stick to your training program as much as possible.

So long as you don't go mad, the festive season should have minimal impact


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

its simple cancel Christmas treat it as just another day of the year and stick to your diet  well thats what i do anyway i lost the meaning of Christmas years ago lol


----------



## Wes2009 (Apr 5, 2010)

I jump on a plane a get outta here!!!!!


----------



## Medermit (Oct 14, 2010)

Coming from Mr Clean Eating over here, even i am going to indulge in so much food on Christmas Day, i am soooo looking forward to it.


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

But what about parties and meals out? I'm out tonight, Friday, Saturday and possibly Sunday and thats just this week!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

plan for those few days off andgo back to the gym refreshed and ready to train the next time.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Post all your purple quality street to me, that'll shave 100s of cals.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

Witch-King said:


> Post all your purple quality street to me, that'll shave 100s of cals.


haha great idea


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i enjoy the time off the gym, the good food and crap tv.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

your allowed to put on a few lbs over xmas!

if you must restrict yourself then drive to the do's so you cant drink and fill yourself up on turkey and festive veggies whilst your there


----------



## Maturemuscle (Oct 30, 2010)

I go on a short cut for the run up to Christmas so that I can indulge without feeling guilty for a couple of days...You could just choose your food carefully on the dates and parties...load your plate up with the good stuff, prawns, lean meat, turkey, shellfish whatever....add some bits of salad garnish and there you go.....you can eat loads of protein and benefit for it. Christmas is the only time people are pleased if you raid their fridge for all the leftover turkey and chicken etc LOL

Have a few treats and be careful the rest of the time. Last year I dieted all the way through Christmas...I didnt miss the bloating and feeling sick....and I loved looking great in my party clothes! No need for the ''must lose weight/get rid of the flab'' resolutions for the New Year either. As to the not drinking...I just offer to drive everyone and they keep me in free soft drinks instead of nattering me to indulge all night.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol christmas time is for getting fat imo, i cut any fat off in jan


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

fat or fatter??


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Its CHRISTMAS !!
> 
> Enjoy yourself !!!


Amen


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Medermit said:


> Coming from Mr Clean Eating over here, even i am going to indulge in so much food on Christmas Day, i am soooo looking forward to it.


Got to live alittle havn't you. Do some extra cardio after the new year


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

take two weeks off. drink like george best and sleep the rest of the time, works a treat


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

always plan my bulk for around christmas. just dont eat the crap, did my show prep over xmas two years ago and even then i dieted 4 weeks prior so i could have a good week of eating then come 1st jan i was in prep mode 14weeks out


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

Im going to be running clean from 1st Dec to 24th, then on Xmas day Im going to indulge hopefully without binging (and bloating). Its one day where we are ALLOWED to eat/drink what we want without feeling guilty.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

I tend to allow myself Christmas and boxing day but try to be sensible with it. Although I am a sucker for the Cheese Cake that my Mum makes.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i just pre planned .. im doing 4 weeks full strick keto and then 36hours carb up..so i have one carb up this fri.. well deserved lol, havent even a sniff of potatoes lol, then ill be keto again until xmass eve night and give my self untill boxing day then keto again.. new years night may be a small question ark but i wont go over board if so


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

pickle21 said:


> But what about parties and meals out? I'm out tonight, Friday, Saturday and possibly Sunday and thats just this week!!


Order the best meals suited to your diet and as UKStrength said, watch your intake.


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

well thats me ****ed :lol:

cant afford to train so wont be eating rite for a year and traing 2x a week for "somethign" if that, so stuff it eat what you want its christmas :lol: ffs:cursing:


----------



## Medermit (Oct 14, 2010)

I have to say, i am very much looking forward to the food at Christmas.

I have even managed to relax my mindset to allow for treats, which for me, and my habit/OCD with clean eating, is a big step.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

gemc1981 said:


> I will do but I dont wanna undo the hard work and the results I intend to have achieved by Christmas - I do however have some Terrys Chocolate Orange Segsations for my cheat treat around the festive period :thumbup1:


You wont get the body you want in a day, so you wont lose the body you already have in a day.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

My family don't really do xmas anyway so i'll be popping round theirs with the missus for a couple of hours and having dinner but nothing heavy.

Can't understand these families that just sit around stuffing themselves massive volumes of food and drink 'because it's christmas', my family has never done that.


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

bowen86 said:


> You wont get the body you want in a day, so you wont lose the body you already have in a day.


You are absolutely right, but I know what I have been like in previous years and I dont want Christmas to mean that I fall off plan completely. I will be relaxed about things but at the same time I dont wanna go silly IYKWIM


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Can't understand these families that just sit around stuffing themselves massive volumes of food and drink 'because it's christmas', my family has never done that.


Thats the sort of mindset I USED to have - and just the one I want to not have this year. Hence why I am staying on plan with my eating over Christmas.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Fortunately for me both of my parents were atheletes, my dad was a competitive rower, so they've never really gone for the whole bowls full of chocolates and crisps everywhere type affair. Don't get me wrong, we always have a massive roast with a decent pudding but once that's done it's a couple of beers and that's it.

I eat as i please anyway. I'm shedding the fat at the moment so i'm being quite careful but if i want to eat junk i will, but i don't see the point in just eating it for the sake of it just because it's there as most people seem to do at xmas. If it's not there i won't eat it, simples!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

i leave it to the mrs!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Fortunately for me both of my parents were atheletes, my dad was a *competitive *rower, so they've never really gone for the whole bowls full of chocolates and crisps everywhere type affair. Don't get me wrong, we always have a massive roast with a decent pudding but once that's done it's a couple of beers and that's it.
> 
> I eat as i please anyway. I'm shedding the fat at the moment so i'm being quite careful but if i want to eat junk i will, but i don't see the point in just eating it for the sake of it just because it's there as most people seem to do at xmas. If it's not there i won't eat it, simples!


did you spell it right?


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Hmmm its not a tough one is it christmas.

Ill get up at 8am insted of 6am, go for my mourning run ( 40mins out of your day is nothing) and just because its christmas days doesnt mean you cannot go for run after all you will be treating youself anyway.

5 eggs,1 yolk scrambled with 2 slices of burgen toast, 50G of porrige oats with scoop of chocolate whey and perhaps a 2 segments of terrys chocolate orange with a cup of black coffe,

Go on to the big roast, limit the potato as im droppin abit of fat atm, but pile on the veg meat gravey etc

with i think im feeling, jam rolly polly and custard for pudding!!!!! ( i love my deserts so usualy just have abit of everything to cure my sweet tooth.

mid aftenoon nap of course after a big dinner, followed with a protein shake.

then have some turkey sarnies, tuna, plenty of salad and veg. feet up with a brew watching the films by the fire. Then sugar free jelly with some squirty cream  and 1 of each quailty street, roses and celebrations during the day.

wont over induldge just enjoy my self and have a warm day in the with the family!


----------



## matt2002_uk (Nov 29, 2010)

Xmas day is only a day. enjoy it


----------

